# Can you change UHF remote address on 922?



## spatter9999

I just got a new 922 for pretty cheap over Christmas. Got it hooked up yesterday, but I'm noticing a problem with remote interference. I'm using the standard UHF remotes that came with the unit. Everything is fine on TV1. But when using the TV2 remote to control TV2, it occasionally sends a signal to TV1.

For instance, I can pull up the guide on TV1 using the TV1 remote. Then if I press the arrow buttons on the TV2 remote about 1 out of 6 button presses will register with the guide on TV1.

I've read lots of stuff talking about how to change the remote addresses (such as http://www.mydish.com/support/change-remote-address) but that doesn't work on the 922. On the 922, when you go to the "System Info" screen it doesn't look the same. It doesn't give you a simple remote address labeled "Rem Addr." It gives you a 12 character "FW" code and a 4 charater "HW" code for each remote. I don't know what either of those means or how to change them.

Any ideas?


----------



## mdavej

Last time I checked, the 922 and later units like Hopper only took IR address 1. Just cover the IR window on the 922 completely with electrical tape and it won't pick up any more stray IR.


----------



## shadough

FW means Firmware
HW means Hardware.

I have not noticed any issues w/ my 922, remote wise, with 1 exception: I was using a remote from a 222 box that would control TV1 on the 922 but 1 day it ceased to work. Still scratchin my head on that one, But assuming your in dual mode, there shouldn't be any cross communication. Perhaps that's why your unit was on ebay.


----------

